# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galsteen verguizing?

## beining

Hallo allemaal,
Mijn naam is Sabine,ben 45 jaar en ze hebben galstenen bij mij gevonden.
Ze zeggen dat de galblaas eruit moet alleen er is een probleem,ivm ernstige rugklachten kan ik bijna niet op mijn rug liggen.
Wie heeft ervaringen met vergruizing? En waar wordt het gedaan?
Desnoods in Belgie of Duitsland.
Ik wacht met smart het antwoord af.
Groetjes,
Sabine.  :Frown:

----------


## Lady

Heeft mijn vader gehad,dat doen ze ook in Enschede.
Succes!

----------


## beining

> Heeft mijn vader gehad,dat doen ze ook in Enschede.
> Succes!


Hallo Lady,
Sorry dat ik zo laat reageer maar ik zou graag willen weten welk ziekenhuis dat is gebeurd.En wat voor steen had je vader een grote of allemaal kleintjes.
Zou je aub kunnen reageren met meer info.Wie weet gaat er een wereld voor me open.(ik ben zo bang voor een operatie) :Frown:   :Frown: 
Groetjes,
Sabine

----------


## Yv

Mijn moeder heeft het zo'n 15 jaar geleden gehad. Zij heeft ze toen in Zwolle: Sophia ziekenhuis eruit laten halen. Zij vond de operatie niet zo erg. Je merkt er weinig van. Nadien kan ze wel wat minder tegen bepaalde voeding, zoals uien. Dan krijgt ze kramp. Maar daar is wel mee te leven gezien de pijn die ze had toen ze galsteen had.

Wanneer wordt je geopereerd?

----------

